# How long after orgasm do you have an erection?



## MissMe

Let me clarify. How long after orgasm do you maintain your erection? I ask because my SO's seems to last easily 10 mins but quite often 20-30 mins. And yes, he can go again right away! He does not take any enhancement drugs. 

The kicker? He's 52. :thumbup:


----------



## ATC529R

with or without viagra?


----------



## MissMe

ATC529R said:


> with or without viagra?


Heck....gimme both!:smthumbup:


----------



## Amplexor

It widely varies in men. I am at the far end of the scale in that my refractory period for most of my life has been 0. In other words I could move on from an orgasm to a second round without losing the erection. My wife has considered this as a blessing or a bane depending on where she is in the sexual interaction. This began to drop off in my late 40s and now in my mid 50s it can still happen but is no-where near the norm. With proper concentration and motivation from my wife I can still maintain an erection between the first and second orgasm but it is not very common.


----------



## MissMe

Thanks Amp.


----------



## ATC529R

depends on the woman, age, horniness etc.. etc.

i would say 30 minutes. but I've been with my wife for 10 years, so I don't have a need for it 30 minutes later. lol maybe a day later.

i've gone straight from one to another a few times long ago. 

now it's more like how long after an orgasm does it take me to fall asleep. 

3 minutes.


----------



## WyshIknew

Wow, pretty impressive for 52, I'm 4 years older and to be honest when I'm done I'm done for several hours after.

Most recently I managed a second round about 4 hours after the first performance but I would say I'd be more reliable waiting longer.

If we have gone over 2 days or so without sex then I will maintain an erection after orgasm but I would not call it a 'quality' erection and I and my wife would get minimal pleasure from continuing.

Quite envious actually!


----------



## Caribbean Man

MissMe said:


> Let me clarify. How long after orgasm do you maintain your erection? I ask because my SO's seems to last easily 10 mins but quite often 20-30 mins. And yes, he can go again right away! He does not take any enhancement drugs.
> 
> The kicker? He's 52. :thumbup:


I tried telling that to some others on another thread recently and had a " hard " time. [ no pun intended]
My refractory period was zero when I was younger. 
I can still go again right away sometimes if the level of arousal is high, and if I'm not too stressed out or physically tired.
Its not as often or automatic as before but I can still do it at will.
I work out and eat clean.
This has an effect I'm sure.
I'm 43.


----------



## Malcolm38

I'm usually asleep within 2 minutes so I'm not sure.


----------



## RandomDude

Depends on how horny she keeps me maintained and the quality of the first orgasm


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

3 minutes and 47 seconds.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> 3 minutes and 47 seconds.


Seriously, have no idea. Depends.


----------



## Kobo

Depends on if I pull out or not. I don't like sloppy seconds even if I went first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck

As a youngster (early 20's) I could perform 5 times in 2 hours, with the second probably 5-10 minutes after the first and the rest at longer intervals...The interval between the first two would depend on how quickly my parner could respond with her second orgasm. Did not do this often because my wife could not orgasm after the second....Now,(age 66) I could maintain an erection after orgasm, and with proper stimulation work into a second, however this would be quite taxing on my wife, so a couple if singles a week is pretty much our routine...


----------



## just got it 55

Back in the day I could pop and continue non stop without withdrawal
I need the edge for the avg size guy. In my mid 40's that started to slack off. At 57 I make myself last very long and have a very intence ejaculation.

As I wake at 4:30 AM and usually have sex at about 11:15 (My wifes bedtime) I am preety tired by 12:30 or so So usually sleeping in 15 min But on the weekends I can go round 2 in about 20 minutes with V if I use The S!IT is pricy so I do not rely on it .Just when I think I need a boost.


----------



## ATC529R

your man is on viagra, cialis or somethin......you just don't know it.


----------



## tacoma

ATC529R said:


> with or without viagra?


:rofl:

That's the first question that entered my mind when I read the OP.

With viagra it just doesn't go down.

Without it takes me 15 minutes or so if she's helping.
20-30 without her help.


----------



## MissMe

ATC529R said:


> your man is on viagra, cialis or somethin......you just don't know it.


You are wrong.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

MissMe said:


> Let me clarify. How long after orgasm do you maintain your erection? I ask because my SO's seems to last easily 10 mins but quite often 20-30 mins. And yes, he can go again right away! He does not take any enhancement drugs.
> 
> The kicker? He's 52. :thumbup:


When I read this stuff I am envious.... if it's really true....Not that I need to have sex a couple times a day, but if my husband slips and goes before me (so very rare, he is a master at holding out so we ride the waves together).. I would have to wait pretty near a day...(unless I gave him a Stiff Nights or a Viagra)....or at least after he has slept a good 4 hours. 

There was a time I was trying to get more sex out him... Only 2 times in the past 4 yrs have I gotten him to do it TWICE in one day (without an erection enhancer) ...which made me feel on top of the world... 

I didn't want him taking those unless It was necessary - when I needed it BAD. 

So his refractory period (the correct term) is pretty darn long for a 49 yr old. It doesn't bother me any more.. not climbing the walls for it... Once he took a Cialis and we did it 4 hours later... long live erection enhancers for Nympho wives of older husbands!

I , too would wonder if he was taking something (lots of men hide this & their wives never know).. notice if he is doing any sniffing/ nasal congestion, this would be a clue. I know this affects my husband a little. (though we cut the 50mg into 4's)... if he took the whole 50, he'd probably stay up too! 

They took "Stiff Nights" off the market....I gave my husband one of these one night and his erection was so hard and lasted so long in the am - I was worried if I didn't relieve him I'd have to take him to the hospital - that stuff was Potent! After that, I cut that stuff in half.


----------



## PieceOfSky

I just started reading the thread, but to me it seems like some are misunderstanding the question:



MissMe said:


> How long after orgasm do you maintain your erection?


I think she means: How long before the original erection disappears?

Some seem to be answering instead: How long must you wait before the next erection can be achieved?


Btw, the "refractory period" terminology is confusing to me. According to Wikipedia:

The term "refractory period" may refer to:
Refractory period (physiology), the amount of time it takes for an excitable membrane to be ready for a second stimulus once it returns to its resting state following excitation in the areas of biology, physiology, and cardiology.
Refractory period (sexology), the recovery phase after orgasm during which it is physiologically impossible for an individual to have additional orgasms.
Psychological refractory period, the delay in response to the second of two closely spaced psychological stimuli.


----------



## OhGeesh

Nope my refractory period has always been the opposite of all the studs in this thread. More like 1 and done!! Or 1 and go read a book.......lol. 

Sex itself is rarely more than 20-30 minutes the rest is just foreplay, kissing, and on some nights toys.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Men,
Seriously., take note.
The strength of your erection could be an indicator of your overall cardiovascular health.
Soft , half way , or no erection means that something is wrong.
It is not normal.
Please note, the OP is a WOMAN , and her husband is over 50.....


----------



## WyshIknew

OhGeesh said:


> Nope my refractory period has always been the opposite of all the studs in this thread. More like 1 and done!! Or 1 and go read a book.......lol.
> 
> Sex itself is rarely more than 20-30 minutes the rest is just foreplay, kissing, and on some nights toys.


Not ALL the studs.

This 56 year old stud agrees with you and I stated as much earlier.

I do try to put as much as possible into the one shot I get as I know I won't get a second chance.

I'm not sure what would happen if I went a week or two without, but I suspect I would still need far more recovery time than a young man.


----------



## JCD

OhGeesh said:


> Nope my refractory period has always been the opposite of all the studs in this thread. More like 1 and done!! Or 1 and go read a book.......lol.
> 
> Sex itself is rarely more than 20-30 minutes the rest is just foreplay, kissing, and on some nights toys.


Yeah. It's amazing how many internet men are all above average in size, quality, and quantity of their sexual skillz.


Doesn't stay hard for long afterwards.

Takes a while to get back...and it's not necessarily high quality. Takes me a LONG time to get a second orgasm. I suppose this is good for her.


----------



## WyshIknew

Caribbean Man said:


> Men,
> Seriously., take note.
> The strength of your erection could be an indicator of your overall cardiovascular health.
> Soft , half way , or no erection means that something is wrong.
> It is not normal.
> Please note, the OP is a WOMAN , and her husband is over 50.....


Not in every case though surely CM?

I'm 56 but I do try to keep fit and healthy, maintain a reasonable figure etc.

I'm not sure if it is age related or perhaps I do have some underlying cardiovascular problem but I have definitely noticed that my capabilities are a little restricted if I'm ill or stressed and tired from work.

All previous chest and heart checks have always led to me being classed as A1 in health.

One tester even commented my stats might fit someone 15 to 20 years younger.


----------



## MissMe

Yes I was actually asking how long your original erection is maintained after orgasm, not how long until you get it up again. But it's all interesting anyway. 

He really does just stay rock hard afterwards. My long term exhusband was not like that, so really I was just curious. My ex did take the enhancements, my SO does not. Since my ex lost his erection fairly quickly after orgasm, I was surprised and a bit dismayed, thinking perhaps my SO was just not satisfied. Apparently that is not the case.


----------



## Happyquest

My record was 3 times in a 2 hour window but I was a young and full of cum as they say. 

I am not as good as I once was but as good once as I ever was ! 

Luckily today if you need a second shot across the bow there are devices that work pretty well. I keep fresh batteries in the night stand I am not energizer bunny but I know where to find one!:smthumbup:


----------



## MissMe

Caribbean Man said:


> Men,
> Seriously., take note.
> The strength of your erection could be an indicator of your overall cardiovascular health.
> Soft , half way , or no erection means that something is wrong.
> It is not normal.
> Please note, the OP is a WOMAN , and her husband is over 50.....


Not to be argumentative, because I absolutely agree with you, but my ex who had to have enhancements since he was in his early 30's, was in great shape, no high blood pressure, nothing wrong with him physically (other than ED). My SO is overweight, BP through the roof, high cholesterol, couch potato, but his erections are amazing at 52. What the heck? :scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

MissMe said:


> Yes I was actually asking *how long your original erection is maintained after orgasm, *not how long until you get it up again. But it's all interesting anyway.


I misunderstood your question entirely.. my husband has NEVER been able to do that... once he blows HE is out for the count until his refractory period is satisfied... 

Though back in the day I really didn't notice these things, and his refractory period could be less than a half an hour... no multiple orgasmic shooting man here - ready to jump and lay me again after he had the big bang.


----------



## MissMe

Just had a thought. I wonder if size has anything to do with it? My SO, who stays hard a long time after orgasm, is on the small side.


----------



## Happyquest

MissMe said:


> Just had a thought. I wonder if size has anything to do with it? My SO, who stays hard a long time after orgasm, is on the small side.


I dont think size has anything to do with it but I am just guessing


----------



## Caribbean Man

WyshIknew said:


> I'm not sure if it is age related or perhaps I do have some underlying cardiovascular problem *but I have definitely noticed that my capabilities are a little restricted if I'm ill or stressed and tired from work.*


:iagree:
And it happens to me too.
I tend to refrain from sex when I'm tired or too stressed to
" focus."
Stress and Erections are not compatible!
Stress affects EVERY MAN'S ability to maintain a proper erection and to
" finish " during intercourse.


----------



## WyshIknew

:smthumbup:

Thanks. I was hoping I was'nt weird.

This is why I like TAM. IRL I am not going to ask an acquaintance if, when they have a really crappy cold, is Mr Wobbly a little more wobbly than normal?

And OP I think I was one of those that mis answered you earlier.

Yes I do retain an erection, but it is not a rock solid erection and it would not be suitable for use for very long, it will typically soften after a minute or two.


----------



## naga75

Depends on the situation. 
Lovey dovey sex when its done, afyer a couple minutes, im soft. But when the wife and i get raunchy and all crazy, it stays up and i can usually go straight to round 2. Sometimes it takes me longer to orgasm during round 2, sometimes it only takes a few minutes. Depends. Im 37, BTW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch

Amplexor said:


> It widely varies in men. I am at the far end of the scale in that my refractory period for most of my life has been 0. In other words I could move on from an orgasm to a second round without losing the erection. My wife has considered this as a blessing or a bane depending on where she is in the sexual interaction. This began to drop off in my late 40s and now in my mid 50s it can still happen but is no-where near the norm. With proper concentration and motivation from my wife I can still maintain an erection between the first and second orgasm but it is not very common.


That is great isn't it.
I can achieve MMO, both dry or wet orgasm, not retrograde so I have no refractory period as well. If I can do it, any man can, just as any woman can ejaculate as well.


I believe size has a lot to do with a full orgasm accompanied by ejaculation WITH a refractory period because it needs blood circulation to become hard and excitement tends to go down after the first refractory period so it is more limp.


----------



## keeper63

I'm a 50 yo male, and if I am sufficiently aroused, I can ejaculate, wait about 20-30 seconds for the extreme penile sensitivity I get from orgasm to subside a bit, and then keep going at it.

My post-orgasmic erection is usually not as hard as the original one, and it often takes me longer to acheive a second orgasm, if I get a second one at all.

If we stop after I pop, I tend to maintain a decent quality hard-on for 10 minutes or so afterwards. Unless there is some additional stimulation, I go soft very quickly after that 10 minutes passes.

I can do this whether I am pharmacuetically enhanced or not. When I have taken an ED drug, it is usually to improve the hardness of my intital erection, get an erection faster, and make me last longer by a subtle desensitization effect on the tip of my penis/frenulum area. The drugs don't seem to lengthen the time it takes for my erection to go away, however.


----------



## bussunda100

After my first orgasm, a few minutes, probably 10-15 minutes give or take.


----------



## NoWhere

I'd have to question the quality of both the erection and the sex in such a short time. Personally I'd rather wait awhile and be well rested before trying it again. As long as you have enough foreplay and make the women orgasm a few times before sex she should have no reason to want it again immediately afterward. IMO quality over quantity.

But to the question. In most cases a good 20-30 minutes is needed for me.


----------



## rush

I use trimix for erections due to prostate removal due to cancer, I can go for 3 hours give or take even after orgasm.


----------



## Broken at 20

Aw man...I thought I had unique talents. 
After reading this thread, no longer feel as special.


----------



## RickyC

I am almost 50. I think your best answer is a mix of the answers. For me, it is a combination (strength that day, stress, how much time we have, how long was the first round, etc). I have had as short at 3-5 minutes and as long as an hour. Personally, I think a lot of it has to do on how much energy is spent and the quality of the orgasm. From all that I know, one erection after another is not real common.


----------



## I Notice The Details

MissMe said:


> ...My SO is overweight, BP through the roof, high cholesterol, couch potato, but his erections are amazing at 52. What the heck? :scratchhead:



MissMe...It must be YOU and your charms that are keeping him "UP".....or the double bath tub in the forest commercial drug....Cialis


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> MissMe...It must be YOU and your charms that are keeping him "UP".....


lol, same effect my wife has on me!


----------



## Northern Monkey

If its a quickie, it hangs around maybe 10 minutes but I am one of those that can go again immediately or carry on without stopping at all.

I am able to maintain mine for however long we go for. Uninterrupted erection. Thats not bragging or internet bs though. Let me explain 

This is important to me and it took practice in my earlier encounters. Basically because I almost always ejaculate very quickly. Maybe 2-5 minutes. Don't know why but I was never able to stop that from happening with any reliability. Always kind of wondered why. Its not quite premature ejaculation but that first one is very hard to hold off.

For me though that was unsatisfying. A lot of the pleasure in sex for me is in it being good for my partner too.

I never struggled to maintain the erection after though so instead i learnt to go with it and when I "finish" I'm actually just getting started.


----------



## badcompany

When young, I used to be able to keep on rutting after the sensitivity wore off in pretty much any situation. Now I still can but it's completely dependent upon the receptiveness and arousal of my SO.
The only things that ever put a dent in it was working 2 jobs and having a vitamin D deficiency, really sank me until I went in for a physical and blood test and they found me at 11 ng/ml when the normal range was 30-74. Other time I had steroid injections into my lumbar area and the side effects wilted me for a couple weeks.


----------



## Acoa

Depends on how long since my last orgasm. If it's been at least 3 days, I can stay erect for however long it takes. Mrs likes to keep things going until she has had multiples. 

If it's less than that, maybe 10m.

If I'm stressed, I'll be lucky to orgasm, and if I do I get flaccid almost immediately.

I find my BP and weight affect this a lot. I've been as heavy as 250lbs, when I was that big my BP was 135/90 and it had a noticeable impact on my ability to perform.

I'm down to 220 and BP is 120/75 and things are back to normal. 220 is still a bit heavy for me (6'1"), but it's the weight I've been most of my life. So, I think it's excursions from the norm that have noticeable impact. Just being big doesn't mean flaccid. But going from heavy to really heavy could.


----------



## Patti

My husband usually requires 2-3 hours to recover before he is able to attain another erection. He is in excellent health, yet as the years (decades) have gone by, he places emphasis on his stamina and is satisfied with a single ejaculation. There was a time when I used to feel I was being selfish as I usually have 4 or 5 + climaxes to my husband's one. Today, we realize this is God's plan for us. When making love, I feel anchored and sheltered. Any feelings of anxiety and concerns vanish. My husband enjoys the experience of delaying his ejaculation. He feels this is his manly role as a provider and lover. He experiences much enjoyment in helping me achieve enjoyment. Though at times, as I see him grimacing, he wishes he had worn earplugs! Since we are older, he does have less of an urge to ejaculate. Sometimes during the act, he will gently signal me with his hands on my hips to slow or even stop to limit his inclination. It's to my benefit, as he is able to continue longer, and, depending on our position, he is able increase the intensity of his thrusts during my climaxes. When his release finally comes, it’s deeper than when he was younger and a lot of fun. Generally, when we finish making love, I lie beside him with my head on his chest and my right leg draped over his abdomen and genitals. He feels protected. Although sex is a simple act, it is so profound. Something about making love puts you in complete unity with each other. I love the feeling of being vulnerable and intimate and passionate at the same time. Honestly, this is what I ultimately enjoy about making love. I Iove my husband and pray he lives as long as I do.


----------



## Zach's daddy

I can get it and keep going for another. Don't do it much anymore because wife says it gets painful. I'm 40 she's 38. I get sex every night but now we go for maybe an hour and she's done. I guess it's age catching up. That and her diabetes.


----------



## Yeswecan

I'm just about 50 and my hydraulics have the staying power upwards of 15 minutes after the first orgasm. Often resulting in a second orgasm. However, the first orgasm is far more intense.


----------



## committed_guy

MissMe said:


> Let me clarify. How long after orgasm do you maintain your erection? I ask because my SO's seems to last easily 10 mins but quite often 20-30 mins. And yes, he can go again right away! He does not take any enhancement drugs.
> 
> The kicker? He's 52. :thumbup:


Depends. If it's late at night and I've had anything to drink then my refractory period is greater.

Otherwise in the middle of the day I could go almost indefinitely, even after O. 

A lot also depends on the hotness of the situation, what else we are doing, what position and her attention focus on me. Those things will help me recover more quickly, otherwise I'm kinda glad to be done and go to sleep if she seems more interested in herself than me.


----------



## thenub

I feel blessed. Yesterday got a BJTC then directly to PIV until I came again. I was still able to go for another 5 minutes before I lost my erection. 
I'm 50 yrs old btw. I attribute this to my weight loss, working out and protein shakes. If I don't have a shake the days I have sex, I can sometimes cum twice in a row. Maybe it's all in my head. I don't know, but my wife sure likes the results.


----------



## hookares

It all depends on the act that caused the orgasm. If it's from receiving oral, I maintain for quite some time. If it results from intercourse, I lose the erection a couple of minutes after.


----------



## Kristisha

thenub said:


> I feel blessed. Yesterday got a BJTC then directly to PIV until I came again. I was still able to go for another 5 minutes before I lost my erection.
> I'm 50 yrs old btw. I attribute this to my weight loss, working out and protein shakes. If I don't have a shake the days I have sex, I can sometimes cum twice in a row. Maybe it's all in my head. I don't know, but my wife sure likes the results.


 That's nice to hear!:smthumbup:


----------



## Hopeful Cynic

Looks like the refractory period for this thread was two years!


----------



## thenub

Hopeful Cynic said:


> Looks like the refractory period for this thread was two years!


I wish I could last THAT long


----------

